# Dana Point Barbecue Championship



## lisa b (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful Dana Point, California is going to be hosting the Dana Point Barbecue Championship, which is a KCBS sponsored event, on September 29, 2012.  

Sun, sand, surf, and barbecue.... What could be better?

Here is the official link to the event: http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2012&month=9&id=3454

I'll be there and I hope to meet some of you.

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## lght (Jul 19, 2012)

Does Vacuum Sealers Unlimited have a booth?  I need a few more rolls for my sealer!  On a side note I judged this comp last year (will be judging again this year) and it was one of the best run comps in the best locations you could ask for.  Tons of space in a large park with a nice view just off of PCH!  

I wouldn't be surprised if they get at least 60+ teams this year!


----------



## lisa b (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll be judging, too, and I hope to meet you. I love barbecue competitions!

 I can bring some rolls to you if you want them. Just let me know.


----------



## lisa b (Jul 25, 2012)

I just contacted the city of Dana Point to get booth information.  I may have a booth there, in addition to judging.

I hope to see some of you there!


----------



## rooftop bbq (Sep 18, 2012)

We'll be competing there, come by and grab a bite to eat. Look forward to checking out the vacuum sealers.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 18, 2012)

Aaron's Meat Inc is scheduled there too


----------



## lisa b (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to have a vendor booth there after all, but I will be there judging! I'm looking forward to meeting you guys in person.


----------



## lght (Sep 20, 2012)

I think Arlie confirmed 75 teams which may have been the max since they ran out of space.  It's going to the the biggest event in CA history!!  Might stop by the for the pot luck.


----------



## lisa b (Sep 27, 2012)

I spoke to Arlie tonight and there are 77 teams registered! There will also be a dessert tasting round.


----------



## lisa b (Oct 3, 2012)

I ate a lot of excellent barbecue this weekend.  Here are a few photos from the event:













Dana Point BBQ Championships.jpg



__ lisa b
__ Oct 3, 2012






THE TOP SECRET JUDGING TENT













Dana Point BBQ Championships2.jpg



__ lisa b
__ Oct 3, 2012






OUR PARTING GIFT













Dana Point BBQ Championships3.jpg



__ lisa b
__ Oct 3, 2012


















Dana Point BBQ Championships4.jpg



__ lisa b
__ Oct 3, 2012






Lisa B

VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------

